# Long shot, Pioneer DV-606-D



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a Pioneer DV-606D dvd player. Now before you all laugh (it is 10 years old), I would like to play my small selection of copied cd's on the machine, but it wont play them. It plays manufactured cd's, but not the ones I have done with nero,even though they seem to match the original cd. Any ideas?
Vaz.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Some older transports won't play CD-R's so that would be my guess.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Back in the day, this was definitely the case. As I recall, it also mattered what brand your were recording from and what you were later playing the CD on. So, your problem doesn't surprise me with a relatively old DVD player.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks fo the info. I suppose I will have to wait until I upgrade to a later machine. Shame though as it is an excellent dvd player.


----------

